# fishing help



## stevek (Jul 9, 2005)

My family takes a vacation in the Hocking hills, between Lauraville and Logan.
I am looking for a decent place to fish in the vacinity. We tried Lake Logan last year and it was lousy. Any ideas?
stevek


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

how far you willing to go ?? and what type of fish you targeting???


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Rose Lake is right inside Hocking Hills. Probably be able to catch some gills and maybe some bass along shore. The Hocking River is at Logan, which could mean some smallies if they cooperate. That's about all I know.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes, the Hocking River is a nice place to fish. My uncle caught a 3 1/2" muskie out of there two years ago. My family lives there, so I kinda grew up fishing that river. My favorite spot is right by my uncles house. Get off at route 664 and turn left at the exit. You will come to a green bridge. Find a place there and park. Go about 1/16-1/8 of a mile down the river. There is a nice deep hole there where the river gets wider. You can also fish all along there before you get to the hole also. Right below the waterfalls. You can even wade part of this area if you wish. Or get off at route 93 and go left at the exit. You will travel for a bit along the river and can pick a spot there to fish, but I personnally like the first spot better. Good luck.


----------



## stevek (Jul 9, 2005)

thanks for the responses, this is a great forum
I am interested in everything but catfish, bass being my favorite, will have kids along
so bluegills would be good too.
I am trying to stay within a 45 minute drive from where we are staying,
steve


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

well lake alma is probally 30-45 min from lake logan and its good for bass and nice gills!! lake rupert is the same and its got catfish crappie bass and bluegills... and these two lakes are 5 min. apart so if one aint good go to the other!! they are both in vinton county...


----------

